# The Best Welsh Group Ever (group as in music).



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 26, 2010)

I nominate:



I find it unbelievable that most people I talk to here in Spain haven't a clue about such genious. Very insular and conservative here when it comes to music.

Nominations please


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 26, 2010)

My God, it's quiet in these parts.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 26, 2010)

SFA would not be in my top 50, sorry

Anhrefen
Llwber Llaethog
Man
Budgie
Dub War
Moonloonies
Novocaine
Manchild
Terrorist Ballet Dancers from Hell
Sicknote
OK
Four Letter Word
2000 Dirty Squatters


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh I dunno: Super Furries, Young Marble Giants, Manics, Gorkis, McClusky - there's loads of great Welsh acts and it's  pretty hard to decide the 'best' one.

Loads more here: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=158604


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 26, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> SFA would not be in my top 50, sorry
> 
> Anhrefen
> Llwber Llaethog
> ...




No fucking way!

You put all of those above the SFA?

Give reason for your reasoning.


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2010)

Catatonia were fucking great when I saw them at Brixton, Cerys was a star.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 26, 2010)

Stanley Edwards said:


> No fucking way!
> 
> You put all of those above the SFA?
> 
> Give reason for your reasoning.



The bands I listed demonstrate a fine blend of originality with energy whilst SFA are one of the most boring bands i have ever come accross - almost as bad as chalkys psychotic monkey


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 26, 2010)

editor said:


> Catatonia were fucking great when I saw them at Brixton, Cerys was a star.



She was. She then tried to do 'other' stuff. 


What's going to happen to Duffy hey? Will she go the same way?

For originality, innovation, fucking awseome greatness, SFA will never be beaten. May be a few years before they're recognised for such, but...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 26, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> The bands I listed demonstrate a fine blend of originality with energy whilst SFA are one of the most boring bands i have ever come accross - almost as bad as chalkys psychotic monkey



Fuck you. Get an ear on some of SFA's better stuff. It's unique. It's inspirational.

Gorky's were just a gimmick.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 26, 2010)

Stanley Edwards said:


> She was. She then tried to do 'other' stuff.
> 
> 
> What's going to happen to Duffy hey? Will she go the same way?
> ...



Heard lots of people rave about SFA.... please educate me with some you tubeness .. cos the link at start of thread was just plain bland.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 26, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Heard lots of people rave about SFA.... please educate me with some you tubeness .. cos the link at start of thread was just plain bland.



You don't have the right speakers, obviously.

I'll try again.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 26, 2010)

You need to buy the album really


----------



## 1927 (Feb 26, 2010)

Y Cyrff were fucking great.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 26, 2010)

1927 said:


> Y Cyrff were fucking great.



Link?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 26, 2010)

Stanley Edwards said:


> You need to buy the album really




what is it called? ... i'll download it


----------



## Yossarian (Feb 26, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Heard lots of people rave about SFA.... please educate me with some you tubeness .. cos the link at start of thread was just plain bland.



My favourite SFA song:


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 26, 2010)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Link?


----------



## 1927 (Feb 26, 2010)

I prefer 
They were like a Welsh language Chameleons, or Bunnymen, imho.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 26, 2010)

Yossarian said:


> My favourite SFA song:




i just dont get it, cant see the attraction myself


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 26, 2010)

1927 said:


> I prefer



now that i do get 

I went to a st davids day gig up in london many years ago (sometime mid 80's), if i recall the line up was Anhrefen, U-Thant, Crumblowers and .... i think ... Y Cyrff ......... Most excellent night


----------



## 1927 (Feb 26, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> now that i do get
> 
> I went to a st davids day gig up in london many years ago (sometime mid 80's), if i recall the line up was Anhrefen, U-Thant, Crumblowers and .... i think ... Y Cyrff Most excellent night



Try .

Y Cyrff members joined anhrefn and made up half of Catatonia.

I thought they would appeal to you because they do have a certain Destiny thing about them! I think its that jingly jangly guitar thing and the vocal.


----------



## Yossarian (Feb 26, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> i just dont get it, cant see the attraction myself



They're one of those love them or hate them bands, I guess - my wife definitely doesn't see the appeal!  

Myself, I would put them in my top 5 favorite bands of all time, Welsh or not, and I think the fact that they got people like me to buy an album sung entirely in Welsh should put them into consideration for being one of the best Welsh groups ever, whether you like their music or not...


----------



## llion (Feb 26, 2010)

Datblygu were/are my personal faves. Unique, vitriolic, funny, a bit mad. Dave Datblygu has written a very funny autobiography recently.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 26, 2010)

Its like listening to the Stone Roses in welsh!!


----------



## niclas (Feb 26, 2010)

Y Cyrff for me every time - attitude, ability, ankst, the best Welsh band ever. 
They played in my best ever gig - Anhrefn, Y Cyrff, Newtown Neurotics and Attila the Stockbroker in Rhosddu Community Centre for a quid... a benefit for anti-apartheid 

Some of the stuff they did with Catatonia was good but the best bits of Catatonia was really Cyrff-lite.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 26, 2010)

I remember the first time my big brother played  to me... Awesome ..... dont know why kids bother forming metal bands these days, they will never be able to surpass this


----------



## 1927 (Feb 26, 2010)

I think we should have an Y Cyrff revival!! Just working my way thru all their stuff on Youtube and it still sounds as good as it did in the day, Brilliant.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 26, 2010)

Whatever happened to Manchild?

Disapeared on the verge of making it big .. surely must be still on the scene in some form or another.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Feb 27, 2010)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I nominate:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




max boycey boyce bach


----------



## chilango (Feb 27, 2010)

Y Cyrff were awesome. Still listen to them almost daily.
Datblygu were even better.



Is the book in english?

Also anyone rember Cerrig Melys?

Around 91 there was a rumour they'd signed to 4AD but I never heard of em again....


----------



## JimW (Feb 27, 2010)

Anhrefn for me as well. Cornel


----------



## Infidel Castro (Feb 27, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> The bands I listed demonstrate a fine blend of originality with energy whilst SFA are one of the most boring bands i have ever come accross - almost as bad as chalkys psychotic monkey



He might be wrong, but he's got his reasons .


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 27, 2010)

chilango said:


> Y Cyrff were awesome. Still listen to them almost daily.
> Datblygu were even better.



By coincidence, was in the treasure trove that it Spillers today, spotted an Y Cyrrf 4 CD box set on display ... spooky


----------



## chilango (Feb 27, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> By coincidence, was in the treasure trove that it Spillers today, spotted an Y Cyrrf 4 CD box set on display ... spooky



Nice....


----------



## kained&able (Feb 27, 2010)

didn't know dubwar/slindred were welsh, clearly them then!


dave


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 27, 2010)

kained&able said:


> didn't know dubwar/slindred were welsh, clearly them then!
> 
> 
> dave



Newport innit


----------



## 1927 (Feb 28, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> By coincidence, was in the treasure trove that it Spillers today, spotted an Y Cyrrf 4 CD box set on display ... spooky



How much was it in there? i was looking at this on amazon, but guess i should support Spillers wahtever the price.


----------



## llion (Feb 28, 2010)

Dave from Datblygu's book is in Welsh, but I wouldn't be surprised if its translated as its very short (about 100 pages) and is very entertaining. Ironic that they were played much more on Radio1 than Radio Cymru or Radio Wales because John Peel was such a huge fan! 
Llwybr Llaethog were/are legends as well. Hip-hop in Welsh way back in about 1986!!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 28, 2010)

1927 said:


> How much was it in there? i was looking at this on amazon, but guess i should support Spillers wahtever the price.



OOOOHHHHH now your asking - dont remember, but i THINK it was something like fourteen squids. dont quote me though


----------



## ddraig (Feb 28, 2010)

think its about 17
anyway, seen all the bands mentioned, some numerous times at gigs in my teens 

y cyrff and anrefhn def stand out and i still get a very good feeling listening to them
i got a tape somwhere with all these including cerrig melys etc

loved ffa coffi pawb then sfa and always have always will
seen them in small west Wales venues and all over.

remember one gig in llanelli where y cyrff or anrhefn were playing and it all kicked off! glasses flying everywhere and carnage, they kept playin iirc must have been about 86-88?

ah the joy of going to a gig with 4 or 5 amazing bands for £2 or £3 
one of the madest ones was pogoing to i wanna be your dog literally translated into Cymraeg screeched out perfectly by iirc Cerrig Melys


----------



## ddraig (Feb 28, 2010)

also the docfeistr is out now
http://www.axkx15.dsl.pipex.com/
warning! crazy strobe on page


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 1, 2010)

Dirty Revolution launch their album next weekend with a gig in the Barfly.

Will we be talking about them in revered tones in ten years time? I think we may well be.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 1, 2010)

llion said:


> Datblygu were/are my personal faves. Unique, vitriolic, funny, a bit mad. Dave Datblygu has written a very funny autobiography recently.



Datblygu were superb, the lyrics were often hilarious and simple in how they cut through all politics and bullshit. Be very interested to read that book...do you know what it's called?

Anyway, my vote goes to the Super Furry Animals...so many good tunes.

Speaking of Anrhefn...one of the members was my science teacher in school!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 1, 2010)

got y Cyrff on now!

this is the box set
http://www.spillersrecords.co.uk/pu...cyrff&sc_title=&sc_label=&x=0&y=0&search=true
Y Cyrff - Atalnod Llawn 1983-1992
Cyrff - 4 CD Box Set 
  * 01-01 - Ansicrwydd
    * 02 - Y cyfrifoldeb
    * 03 - Defnyddia fi  [PLAY]
    * 04 - Y pleser
    * 05 - Fy enaid noeth  [PLAY]
    * 06 - Y deffro
    * 02-01 - Cymru, Lloegr a Llanrwst
    * 02 - Y boddi
    * 03 - Cofia fi yn ddiolchgar
    * 04 - Cerdda efo fi mewn distawrwydd
    * 05 - Weithiau/Anadl
    * 03-01 - Seibiant
    * 02 - Colofn
    * 03 - Beddargraff
    * 04 - Merch sydd byth yn gwenu
    * 05 - Cwrdd
    * 06 - Colli er mwyn ennill
    * 07 - Euog
    * 08 - Nunlle
    * 09 - Hadau'r dychymyg
    * 08 - Crafanc
    * 11 - Llawenydd heb ddiwedd
    * 12 - Eithaf
    * 04-01 - Anwybyddwch ni
    * 02 - Yr haint
    * 03 - Ar goll
    * 04 - Pum munud
    * 05 - Trwy'r cymylau
    * 06 - Hwyl fawr Heulwen
    * 07 - Pethau achlysurol
    * 08 - Crafanc
    * 09 - Mewn plu
    * 10 - Cadwyni
    * 11 - HTV/BBC
    * 12 - Hadau'r dychymyg
    * 13 - Suck
    * 14 - Hwyl fawr Heulwen
    * 15 - Fy enaid noeth/Anadl


----------



## 1927 (Mar 1, 2010)

ddraig said:


> got y Cyrff on now!
> 
> this is the box set
> http://www.spillersrecords.co.uk/pu...cyrff&sc_title=&sc_label=&x=0&y=0&search=true
> ...



What outstansding value. I know where my next £18 is going!


----------



## Infidel Castro (Mar 30, 2012)

editor said:


> Oh I dunno: Super Furries, Young Marble Giants, Manics, Gorkis, McClusky - there's loads of great Welsh acts and it's pretty hard to decide the 'best' one.
> 
> Loads more here: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=158604


 
Only just discovered Young Marble Giants this week.  FUCK MY LIFE!

Amazing.


----------



## bendeus (Apr 1, 2012)

It has to be Elvis or Bob Marley, surely?


----------



## 1927 (Apr 2, 2012)

bendeus said:


> It has to be Elvis or Bob Marley, surely?


 
I know where youre coming from, but I think the Marley thing has been dispelled. I'm still clinging to the Elvis one tho!


----------



## cheesetoastie (Jun 16, 2012)

Y Cyrff, Ffa Coffi Pawb and Jess.
Maes B at the Eisteddfod was fantastic for watching bands too.


----------



## Voley (Jun 16, 2012)

Super Furry Animals for me, too. Fucking brilliant band. You'd go to see them live and get Beach Boys harmonies, techno, drum n bass, a song that has the word 'fuck' in it approximately 800 times and a man in a massive crash helmet wearing a John Lennon mask throwing leeks into the audience.


----------



## Chemster (Jun 17, 2012)

The Sheershock Revival 

http://www.myspace.com/thesheershockrevival


----------



## chilango (Jun 18, 2012)

Still Datblygu and Y Cyrff for me.

Ffa Coffi Pawb had their moments, but Jess sucked.


----------



## barabrith (Jun 22, 2012)

First post for me, Y Cyrff were definitely the best but I didn't mind Jess and Ffa Coffi. Ty Gwydr were rubbish though....


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2012)

Croeso!
I used to and still love Y Cyrff and listen to them now and again
great live band


----------



## barabrith (Jun 22, 2012)

Diolch!
Anyone remember this gig on TV, it was on all day


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2012)

no 
but was just on youtube looking for a good Cyrff vid too post ere


----------



## ddraig (Aug 28, 2014)

programme on Datblygu at 10pm on S4C tonight
88 mins part 1 of 2
should be able to get them both on catch up at S4C clic http://www.s4c.co.uk/clic/c_index.shtml

then on sat there is the tv produciton of 'Gadael yr Ugeinfed Ganrif' by Gareth Potter
http://www.fictionfactoryfilms.com/programmes/gadael-yr-ugeinfed-ganrif-2/#Synopsis
stage play was good
http://www.bbc.co.uk/cymrufyw/27067886?SThisFB
http://www.s4c.co.uk/ffeithiol/c_gadael-ganrif.shtml


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 28, 2014)

llion said:


> Datblygu were/are my personal faves. Unique, vitriolic, funny, a bit mad. Dave Datblygu has written a very funny autobiography recently.



I emailed Y Lolfa to see if there were any plans to release and English translation of that book. There are none apparently.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 28, 2014)

ddraig said:


> programme on Datblygu at 10pm on S4C tonight
> 88 mins part 1 of 2
> should be able to get them both on catch up at S4C clic http://www.s4c.co.uk/clic/c_index.shtml
> 
> ...



Excellent - I have S4C player on YouView so hopefully it's on there and subbed.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 28, 2014)

hi KBT!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 28, 2014)

And one final thing. The best Welsh band ever was The Toe. RIP Nat Hate


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 28, 2014)

ddraig said:


> hi KBT!



Hi ddraig - how it going? Very long time no see!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 28, 2014)

Good ta, ai indeed. All good in the diff apart from lockdown in city centre!


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2014)

I liked Radio Luxembourg (now Race Horses)


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 28, 2014)

Good thread. Datblygu or Anhrefn for me too. Via John Peel obviously. 

SFA are ok but I enjoyed Gruff Rhys' "seperado" film a lot more than their music. 

Had to google lots of spellings for this post.


----------



## grubby local (Aug 29, 2014)

Doofer from Cardiff for me. 

This album has given me years and years of joy, would have it on my desert island discs (if they let you take albums )

http://sonichits.com/artist/Doofer


----------



## sunnysidedown (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Utopia (Aug 29, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I nominate:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I nominate them too…..saw them live in a large tent in Llangollen around 20 years ago, brilliant band, Welsh & proud too.


----------



## nogojones (Aug 29, 2014)

grubby local said:


> Doofer from Cardiff for me.
> 
> This album has given me years and years of joy, would have it on my desert island discs (if they let you take albums )
> 
> http://sonichits.com/artist/Doofer



Mark and Chris are doing stuff as Cakehole Presley now


----------



## ddraig (Aug 29, 2014)

Datblygu prog online for 3 days
http://www.s4c.co.uk/clic/c_level2.shtml?programme_id=522192846
was lonnnnnnnnng in parts but managed to watch it without subtitles!


----------



## ddraig (Sep 12, 2015)

top 50 greatest Welsh songs
The 50 greatest Welsh songs ever


----------

